# William Walton's score for Olivier's "Hamlet"



## Guest

This is wonderful music for an excellent film, made in a somewhat noir style (and dipping its lid towards "Citizen Kane"). This recording has speaking on it, but the individual tracks are listed below it.






When I first saw this film it was when I was 16 and at school and we went for our English class to see it. An all girls school, many of them laughed. I found it utterly compelling and cried like a baby at the ending. Listen to the final 2 tracks and imagine those famous and moving lines from Horatio to get the idea!! Then Hamlet's body is carried up to the top of those stairs!! For me, this version of "Hamlet" is one of the very greatest films ever made.


----------



## Aliputera

Love it too! Such an underrated composer.


----------



## Guest

Aliputera said:


> Love it too! Such an underrated composer.


Listen to the "Threnody" and the "Funeral March" - these are listed below the link.


----------

